# Identifying an OLD Kodak Camera?



## PhotoMama

Hi everyone! I just acquired an old Kodak Camera from someone today, and I have no clue as to where it came from, its age, value, or anything! First, its got a brown leather box with it, the strap on that is broken, but otherwise in good shape.

The camera itself is 4 and a half inches length across (5 if you count the rangefinder on the side) its width is 2 and a quarter inches, and the height is 6 inches tall. Its very heavy, I would say it weighs atleast a pound. When you pull the door down, there is a little metal plate inside that says 

Kodak A.G.
Dr. Nagel-Werk Stuttgart
Made in Germany


Around the lens part, it says KODAK then Compur, then it says Kodak-Anastigmat f: 4.5 = 13.5 cm No 1087677. On the strap of the camera, is stamped 33. and on the rangefinder it says Kalart Synchronized Range Finder, made in the U.S.A.

When you pull the inside part out, there is this accordian (sp?) style paper that comes out, and the backside, has a small door that opens, and you pull a tab forming a box, I suppose you probably looked through it, to take the picture? 

On the bottom of the leather box it says
Case made in U.S.A by
Eastman Kodak
Rochester NY


Anyone have ANY clue what sort of camera this is? I'm a Nikon girl myself, so I really know very very little about Kodak camera, let alone vintage ones. Any help, would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## oldnavy170

If you take a photo of the camera and post it you might find more people to identify it.  Good luck.


----------



## PhotoMama

Sure! Here is a picture of the front, without being pulled out.


----------



## Alpha

Flippin weird. Looks kinda like a baby speed graphic. Wait for Mitica to weigh in on this one...he'll know.


----------



## Mitica100

What you have is a Kodak Recomar model 33, made between 1935 and 1940 by Dr. Nagel-Werk in Stuttgart (as you mentioned). It was pretty popular back then and Kodak wanted to make an entry into the compact folding precision cameras with it. The negative size is 3.75 in. by 4.75 in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Helen B

Mitica100 said:


> ...The negative size is 3.75 in. by 4.75 in.



I hope that you don't mind me asking, but is that a typo for 3¼ x 4¼? If it is, then Efke are still cutting film to that size, and it is available from Freestyle, I think.

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## Mitica100

Helen B said:


> I hope that you don't mind me asking, but is that a typo for 3¼ x 4¼? If it is, then Efke are still cutting film to that size, and it is available from Freestyle, I think.
> 
> Good luck,
> Helen


 
I rarely take a 7 for a 2 but there it was! Helen, you are absolutely correct. It is a 3.25 by 4.25 inch size. That was a 'get-ready-for-the-coffee-shop' sort of a rushed reply and I did the typo. Thanks for correcting it and I don't mind you ever asking.


----------



## luis_relampago

wow what a beauty! congrats and enjoy. If you decide to take pictures with it keep us posted, I would love to see the ending results.


----------



## PhotoMama

Thanks everyone! Just wondering about its age, and origin was driving me nuts! I really dont know what I'm doing to do with it. I dont even know if it works, how do I find out? There isnt exactly a power button or anything,lol. it would be very neat it I could get it to work, considering its nearly 70 years old. If not, than I guess I'll sell it, and someone else who appreciates old camera more than me, might have better luck with it!



I wish there was a way to see all the pictures that have ever been taken with this camera,what a story it would tell. Its so strange to think about this camera taking pictures of people during World War II, and the depression! Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Joxby

You can either download or open a pdf of the camera manual...

here
 
it might help you decide if its operable or not..


----------



## Alpha

Send it to me...I'll tell you if it's operable.


----------



## nealjpage

MaxBloom said:


> Send it to me...I'll tell you if it's operable.



Always the altruist, Max!


----------



## IanG

I've been compiling data on these Kodak (Nagel) and other Avus type 9x12cm cameras. I have two myself, a Rodenstock and an Orion Werks

Your camera is unusual because unlike all the other German 9x12's it has a range-finder.

Without trying the camera and seeing the results its difficult to guess how good your lens is, Kodak Nagel 9x12's were also fitted with Zeiss Tessr's and Schneider Xenars, and cheaper versions with a Nagel Laudar.

Film is easy to buy in Europe, and I have a few boxes of Foma 200 for mine, but I also have a 6x9 roll film back.

You have *HAD* a good camera and if you have some plate/film holders its worth trying. It should be capable of good high quality images - very definitely on a par with a Speed/Crown Graphic with similar vintage lenses.

Ian


----------



## montresor

Really cool camera! How did you come across it?


----------



## IanG

There are a lot of 9x12 cameras on Ebay all the time. You need to search ebay worldwide as only afew were imported into the US.

They vary mainly by the quality of lens and shutter fitted, a good one sells for about $50-$100, although some sellers ask a lot more for the better Zeiss, Voightlander, Nagel models.

Ian


----------



## shorty6049

that looks like a cool little camera, not to get off your topic or anything, but i got this one for 10 dollars at a camera show last summer-  It looks similar to yours, as it has the focusing track and pop-up viewfinder, dont really know much about this one other than its old and took film that isnt really made anymore...


----------

